# Archers Breast Cancer Awareness T-Shirts



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Since Oct is breast cancer awareness month and that disease has deeply effected our family we have decides to offer Tshirts to help raise money for the American Cancer Society. You can PM me or mrs60X. T shirts are $20 plus $3 shipping and $10 of that is donated to help find a cure.​



























We accept payment of money order or paypal at [email protected]


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

This is a message from the Relay Captain of Pink Heat who we've partnered with in our efforts to raise money for a cure!

Hello! I just wanted to stop by and give a huge thanks to 60x who teamed up with Pink Heat to raise money and fight for a cure! For the Relay for Life in 2010, Pink Heat raised $6033.00. It was our first year and we are so thankful to all the wonderful people who helped us raise money. Fundraising for the 2011 year began in August and we are already at almost $3,000! We just know 2011 is gonna be a phenomenal year already! 

Our main goal is to raise funds to help find a cure for cancer and the shirts have brought in over $400.00 in just 3 days! I know a few cancer survivors personally who are wearing their shirts proud and to them it means the world that we are working out butts off to find a cure! My gram is smiling down right now just knowing we are continuing the fight for her since she can't be here to fight the fight any longer. So while Pink Heat understands that there will be people that do not want to participate, we will continue our partnership with 60x as the "heat is on to find a cure"! Everyone who is purchasing a shirt should know that although the shirts are in awareness of breast cancer awareness month and breast cancer, the funds go to the American Cancer Society in an effort to find a cure for cancer, just not one cancer but ALL!

montigre - I apologize that you are offended by the shirts. We respect your decision not to participate in the fundraiser and I'm sure you find other ways to help support a cure! 

If you would like to learn more about Pink Heat and our passion to find a cure, you can find us at:
http://www.pinkheat13.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I'm going to have to get a couple of these shirts, as both my parents and one of my aunts passed due to this horrible disease. Great thing you are doing for a wonderful cause! I applaud you. :nod:

Dee


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi yes my sister & mum have had it both survived 10 & 5 years I have ordered mine I going to wear it every shoot I go to.
60x if you change the shirt let me know next year as I will get more & promote them in Oz, My quiver has a pink ribbion & my bow has a pink ribbion wrist band on it


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Thank you for your support! Without people like you we wouldn't be able to do this!


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

We still got em!


----------



## GalaniaEvenstar (Oct 28, 2010)

My mom is a breast cancer survivor and when I can I'll be getting one of those shirts...those are a great idea and I love the sayings on them.


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

GalaniaEvenstar said:


> My mom is a breast cancer survivor and when I can I'll be getting one of those shirts...those are a great idea and I love the sayings on them.


Excellent! We are glad you like them! Thank you for your support!


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

love the shirts!


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

these do come in mens sizes right? i would totally rock a black and pink shirt with that on it for a good cause! my gf has never shot a bow in her life and she wants one of these.


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

The shirts are unisex; they are for both men & women! PM me with any questions or concerns!


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

Lets keep this at the top!


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

To the top for a cure!


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## stilllernin (Aug 23, 2006)

Since I can't leave feedback in the right area, I'll leave it here. Folks, awesome T-shirt for an excellent cause!! Don't turn a blind eye to this horrible reality.
*BUY A T-SHIRT AND SUPPORT A MORE THAN WORTHY CAUSE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

Lets keep this at the top for a great cause!


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I have a question. I'm not looking too get flamed for this and I don't mean to negatively effect your thread but... My wife's best friend passed from breast cancer at the ripe old age of 32. This really hit us hard. We support breast cancer charities and awareness programs, the problem I have is this: The cute quotes on the back of the shirts rub me the wrong way. Maybe I need to lighten-up or something but it is what it is. We would love to purchase some of these shirts to show our support but all of this "Save the tata's, I shoot for boobies" etc. just kind of offends me.
I've talked to my wife about it and she says she feels the same way so, the question is... Are we out of line? Too serious? Does anyone else feel the same way we do? 
I don't mean to jack your thread or anything but, I would like to know if I'm just being a "Stick in the mud".
PS. If you shirts had a little something different on the back (I really don't know what) I'd love to purchase a couple.


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

maineyotekiller said:


> I have a question. I'm not looking too get flamed for this and I don't mean to negatively effect your thread but... My wife's best friend passed from breast cancer at the ripe old age of 32. This really hit us hard. We support breast cancer charities and awareness programs, the problem I have is this: The cute quotes on the back of the shirts rub me the wrong way. Maybe I need to lighten-up or something but it is what it is. We would love to purchase some of these shirts to show our support but all of this "Save the tata's, I shoot for boobies" etc. just kind of offends me.
> I've talked to my wife about it and she says she feels the same way so, the question is... Are we out of line? Too serious? Does anyone else feel the same way we do?
> I don't mean to jack your thread or anything but, I would like to know if I'm just being a "Stick in the mud".
> PS. If you shirts had a little something different on the back (I really don't know what) I'd love to purchase a couple.



We've had a couple of people that have been offened by the shirts; this isn't our intention. We just tried to come up with a way to incorporate raising money for a good cause into our passion for shooting & do it in a way that no one else has. Everyone has the right to their view but in the end this fundraiser is all about one thing and that is raising money for a cause that has taken so many lives. Our shirts are "Breast Cancer" specific, but the money raise is going to the American Cancer Society. We chose breast cancer because it is the one that has taken the most toll on our families. I'm sorry you & your wife feel that way.


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DeathFromAbove_ (Oct 20, 2010)

Much Praise....Email sent


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I can appreciate that. Thanks for the response.

:bump:


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

maineyotekiller said:


> I can appreciate that. Thanks for the response.
> 
> :bump:


No problem! Thanks for understanding!


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt for a great cause!


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------

